# Digital television signal affected by wind.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

How is it that digital television signal is affected by wind? 

My PBS station (three channels) broadcasts from a nearby tower however the signal reaches the side of my antenna since it is aimed at the majority of stations near Wichita. I normally get a signal strength of 93 to 98 from PBS but strong winds can drop that strength into the 60s or 50s causing what I call pixelation or loss of picture and audio. 

Analog never was affected by wind that I remember of but digital sure is on a regular basis. How does wind affect the signal? It isn't something that I can comprehend until someone explains it to me I guess.

Plenty of wind today and tonight with blizzard conditions.

Thanks.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

our satellite dish is aimed through a slot in the trees, so when the wind blows the branches move and block the signal. No we can't trim the branches, they'r e150 feet up, and we want the timber to keep growing/ Thick cloud cover will block the signal too, even though the clouds mght be 50 feet thick(like you can see holes of blue--it has to do with the density of clouds rather than how tall the cloouds are (sorry keyboard is whack)/ Wind, what kind of pole is your dish attached to? if it's wobbly inthe wind it will lose the signal. We moved the dish, put it on a metal pipe set in concrete, does a lot better.


----------



## country bred (Nov 11, 2005)

It seems like wind (and rain and clouds) affects the digital signal _itself_ -- not just that the wind moves the antenna around so it can't properly pick up the signal.

Anyway, I'm operating with rabbit ears on top of my TV, not with an outside antenna. Normally, I get a stunning, crystal-clear picture from PBS. But when it's windy, the signal is harder to pick up, and the broadcast pixilates more often.

*Windy*, I grew up in Kansas, and I am sure not missing the wind there.  But I DO miss the PBS stations, which re-broadcast many of each other's programs (at least when I was there). Maybe you'll be able to catch a later broadcast of something you weren't able to see when there was a lot of wind.


----------



## auctioneer (Sep 11, 2006)

I have experienced the same thing. I'm only 10-12 miles from the transmitter.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry but there has to be another explanation. If wind affected any type of signals we would be using a different technology.....think about it. Transmitting has been around a loooong time, all over the world. Maybe someone could market a scoop that fits the antenna and directs the wind up and over. Maybe sell it for $19.99, but if you act now, included will be the mini scoop that fits on your portable radio antenna. (Sorry)


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

It does make a little sense that moving tree branches are blocking some signal as they move in the wind. The branches are small however and there is no foliage as of yet this spring. The transmitter is little more than 5 miles away otherwise I would probably have to get a rotor for my antenna as another station also has a transmitter in a similar direction whereas all of the rest are near Wichita.

country bred I'm sure you would have been enjoying the last couple of days as we have been under blizzard conditions. Pratt in Pratt county has reported 28 inches of snowfall while Hutchinson has a paltry 18 inches. Wichita on the other hand has had more ice. Cowley County a little further SE of Wichita has had enough ice to put some electric lines down. Television journalism shows the ice there very heavy. Glad we have the snow and no ice.

When I first hooked up a digital converter I learned that PBS out of Wichita had added two additional broadcast signals. I now get three channels all broadcasting different programs. Much of the programming is reruns from another day or hour but at least I do get some selection. I really enjoy the cooking shows as we didn't have them before. 
Only wish all stations would send out two or three channels to give better selection for viewing. Hope you are enjoying California and all it has to offer. Lots to do out there from National Parks to whatever.

I can't figure out why analog wasn't bothered and digital is.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont believe the trees have a effect on the digital signal. These are radio waves. We live a long way from the digital tower and have off and on trouble getting the channels. One time it will be the 9s and the next time the 7s. Sometime we dont get the 20s at all. Its a real pain and I think they need a tower in the country also...This wasnt the smartest idea they ever had...If the wind iS bothering your signal, its because the wind moves your antenna...


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

We've decided that the wind is affecting our antenna, and that is causing receiver problems when it's windy. Not exactly that it's because the wind is shifting the position of the antenna, but because it's causing the little metal bits on it to wobble so they can't receive properly. We may end up replacing the antenna, but we're waiting to see. However, we get LOTS of wind!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The air isn't completely homogeneous, even on a clear day. There are thermals, areas of increased humidity, areas where the air is colder and sinking, varying densities of moisture and pollen, etc.. Radio waves are affected to varying degrees, based on frequency, signal strength, reflections, etc.. The effects are stronger in relation to the signal as you get further away from the station.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Wireless internet is affected by wind also.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

atmospheric conditions can and do affect radio waves. analog video transmits all the video all the time therefore it uses lots of bandwidth. digital video only transmits the video that has changed from the last frame, then it converts it into packets. the packets contain data bits that allow for correction if some of the video or audio bits get corrupted if to many bits get corrupted then it can't correct enough of them to reproduce the video or audio. most outdoor tv ant's are directional so a signal from the side or back of the ant will be of a lower level allowing for more packet corruption. if the wind moves the ant you get even more corruption this combined with the atmospheric conditions causing the wind corrupting some of the packets cause to many errors in the data then can be fixed and there is the cause of your problem.

greg


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

suzfromWi said:


> I don't believe the trees have a effect on the digital signal. These are radio waves. We live a long way from the digital tower and have off and on trouble getting the channels. One time it will be the 9s and the next time the 7s. Sometime we don't get the 20s at all. Its a real pain and I think they need a tower in the country also...This wasn't the smartest idea they ever had...If the wind is bothering your signal, its because the wind moves your antenna...


 I disagree not only trees affect the Digital signal but if using a indoor antenna so do Walls and what they are made from and how thick they are and how many walls are in between the antenna and the outside as well. 


> Digital reception is more affected by hills, trees, buildings and other interference than analog has been. An analog TV picture degrades gradually, getting more snow or ghosting as a signal becomes weaker.
> 
> But digital TV is subject to the âcliff effectâ â the picture is excellent until the signal gets weak and the picture suddenly drops out.


http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/11/technology/11analog.html




> 8. Physical reception problems
> 
> Trees, hills and other obstructions such as buildings, cranes, gasometers, football stadiums and wind farms may cause reception problems as they can obstruct or reflect signals. While there is usually no legal requirement to rectify a loss of television or radio service caused by such developments (unless such a condition is included in the planning consent), much can be done to an installation to alleviate matters.
> 
> ...


http://www.ofcom.org.uk/static/archive/ra/publication/ra_info/ra415/ra415.htm#6.1


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

It was windy and cloudy yesterday, and we couldn't hardly get a TV signal at all. Maybe the wind was shaking the antennae, I don't know.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Plenty of information that now makes sense as to why I'm getting pixelation of picture and audio.

My antenna is mast mounted on a tripod holder on my garage roof. Probably my whole garage shaking in the wind and not just the antenna as it really needs to be razed in favor of a new one. Since I don't plan to be here much longer I don't care to build a new one. 

Am now anxious to learn how trees in full leaf will affect my signals. Since I'm in town there will be many trees between my house and line of sight to broadcast towers. Is that enough excuse to move to the country even if I would have to live in a cardboard box? lol


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Plenty of information that now makes sense as to why I'm getting pixelation of picture and audio.
> 
> My antenna is mast mounted on a tripod holder on my garage roof. Probably my whole garage shaking in the wind and not just the antenna as it really needs to be razed in favor of a new one. Since I don't plan to be here much longer I don't care to build a new one.
> 
> Am now anxious to learn how trees in full leaf will affect my signals. Since I'm in town there will be many trees between my house and line of sight to broadcast towers. Is that enough excuse to move to the country even if I would have to live in a cardboard box? lol


Is your antenna round (coaxial), or flat (twin wire). If it is coaxial, then it needs to have an amplifer attached?

We have been using rabbit ears for the digital converter, which worked good (usually) enless it was raining or windy, then the signal drops and we get pixellation.

Today I hooked up our basement TV to a converter, which ran to a coaxial cable to our roof antenna. Many of the channels pixelated, until I realized that I had the amplifier unplugged. Plugged it in and all channels came in consistantly clear. I even barley picked stations in Kalamazoo MI, over 100 miles away.

Due to natural signal power attenuation in a coaxial cable to an antenna, a plug-in amplifier shuld be always used. They are about $30 and connect into the cable easily, using 120v power.

If you are using the flat twin wire cable, then pinching it in a closed window will kill the signal also.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

The only two times we could not get a signal it was windy and raining. And Survivor was on both times also!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Even before the locals went HD, they were receiving their signals off of satellites, and when a storm came through, their signal would be weakened (anyone with sat tv knows this :Bawling and the picture would pixellate. So, it may be the transmitter not getting a clear signal from the Satellite... and not just a Sat to Receiver problem.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Wind, Rain, Snow--everything except crystal clear weather takes out our digital signal-I despise it!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

MY antenna hook up is coax cable. The antenna was purchased in 1991 from Radio Shack, best they had available at the time. No booster as it has never been needed before.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> MY antenna hook up is coax cable. The antenna was purchased in 1991 from Radio Shack, best they had available at the time. *No booster as it has never been needed before.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Well we are talking a whole new ball game now with digital signals only.
> Not only should you put on a booster box even a Rotor would help a bunch unless the stations are all in one direction. Because you should "aim" the antenna at each station for the bet picture and picture that does not break up either. I have a Radio Shack antenna maybe even some what older even then yours, the best at the time and not only do I HAVE to have the booster in line I also have to turn the directional antenna around to point it directly at the stations I want to pick up. as my are 180 degrees in the different direction. Cause these antennas as well as the majority that people have ARE Directional you must "Aim" the antenna as very few are what is called omni-directional. And Digital Signals are way more subject to have the antenna as turned directly to the station then analog was to get the best picture and strongest signal.. And Wind Rain and Trees that are covered heavy in leaves REALLY affect the Digital signal WAY more then they did with the analog siganl.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Just sort of thinking out loud here but will still invite comments.

All but two of my stations are in the same direction, with those two being in the same direction. All are reasonably close, i.e. 5 to 35 miles as the crow flies.

Rather than buy a booster and or a rotor, would it be feasible to install a second antenna (which I was given recently), mount it on the same mast and point it toward the two stations I have been getting signal from on the side of my antenna, and then simply use a splitter to bring the signal from each antenna into the converter box as one signal?

Might be worth experimenting with as I already have everything I need.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes it would do good


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks, I'll give that a try but first I might relocate the tripod mast holder to the roof of my house as it would put the antenna higher and less exposed to line of sight trees.


----------



## seanhallas (Oct 8, 2009)

Wind does affect the digital signal. I live in the North Metro of Minneapolis. All my signals come from the south. There are no trees in line of sight and no hills. Even on a clear day if the wind kicks up I lose signal strength. Digital seems like a step backwards in technology for broadcasting. I really seems like it was ordered by the govt. to stimulate economic action and not as an advance in technology. I feel sorry for those who live on the wind swept plains many miles from the broadcasters. They must get little if any broadcast TV. Digital broadcasts suck.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Wonder what frequencies will be raided next. I read yesterday about the fear of wireless computers now beginning to having too much frequency needs.


----------

